# Las Vegas



## Glynda (Aug 23, 2010)

Hubby, his twin sister and I are staying at Hilton Vacation Club at the Flamingo for a week in mid-September.  I haven't been to Las Vegas since the Luxor was the newest casino so there will be lots to see!

I've been reading some older threads and have booked the Barry Manilow show in the upper orchestra based on info here.  We're also seeing Cher and Cirque du Soleil O.  

I thought Las Vegas is a locale of cheap eats but the restaurant reviews I'm reading are places which are quite expensive.  I couldn't eat $125-$300 per person worth of food! 

I would love to read some recommendations for mid-range priced really good restaurants in walking distance of The Flamingo.  Thanks!


----------



## chalee94 (Aug 23, 2010)

cheap eats in vegas?  not in this millenium...  

actually, if you go away from the strip, you could hit the ellis island super 8 for a cheap meal.  they still have a steak special for $6 or so, and there's also a BBQ place in the facility with terrific value for the money (and a slight discount if you sign up for a player's card.)  they also brew their own beer and root beer, so give it a shot if you are nostalgic for the cheap eats of old vegas.

i love to hit the premium buffets at wynn and bellagio.  (i also had a great lunch buffet at the city center but they have more of an uneven reputation.)  less than $50 for dinner and a ton of options, including amazing desserts.  (BTW these buffets also have king crab legs - at least for dinner.)

for non-buffet, mid-level (for me anyway) options, i'd start by recommending noodles at the bellagio.  they do a dim sum on sundays but they are worthwhile anytime in my limited experiences.

bobby flay's mesa grill in caesar's palace was really good. also enjoyed kokomo's (steak and seafood) at the mirage and isla (mexican) at treasure island.

definitely hunt through some of the websites for bellagio, mirage, CP, paris, TI, bill's and maybe the venetian to get some ideas for mid-level meals in that area.  they have been running a lot of fixed price specials at some of the nicer restaurants, so you can definitely try some great food in vegas for a smaller budget than you listed (you might have to bypass some of the fancy french dudes, tho').


----------



## learnalot (Aug 23, 2010)

*Buffet of Buffets*

Hi,

We were just in Vegas a couple weeks ago.  Someone on TUG had posted about a Buffet of Buffets offered by Harrah's.  This is a pass good for 24 hours for as many visits to any of their 7 buffets as you can manage.  This includes the Paradise Grill at the Flamingo (our favorite choice for Breakfast).  If you sign up for a Harrah's rewards card (free), the cost is 39.99.  Without the rewards card, I think it is 45.  It worked out well for us.  If you think about your timing and avoid peak meal times with long lines, you can easily get 5 meals out of it.  We started ours about 4pm.  Had a late lunch and dinner that day, and early breakfast, lunch and dinner the following day.  

If you're interested, you can find more info on the Harrah's website.  The first thing that will come up are stay packages that include the buffet, but you can also purchase the buffet on its own.  The 24 hours begins when you purchase your pass at the first of the buffets you will be attending.  You buy from the cashier at the buffet entrance.  After that you just show your card and photo ID.  If you want the discounted price with the Rewards card, sign up at the Total Rewards desk at any of the casinos before you visit the first buffet.


----------



## Karen G (Aug 23, 2010)

The Grand Lux cafe in the Palazzo is quite good. They have a similar menu to the Cheesecake Factory and we've enjoyed every meal we've had there. I believe there is also a Grand Lux at the Venetian.

There are also a number of restaurants at the Fashion Show Mall that aren't too expensive including Maggiano's.

There are several restaurants in Mandalay Bay that are on restaurants.com and the 70% off promo runs through the end of the day with the code word:  STEAK.


----------



## Karen G (Aug 23, 2010)

Just had another thought of some good restaurants. You'll need to take a cab or ride the Deuce bus, but at Town Square south of Mandalay Bay on the Strip there are a number of really good restaurants and bars. Here are the ones I've enjoyed:  Brio, Tommy Bahama Cafe, California Pizza Kitchen, Yardhouse, Blue Martini. It's also a great place to just walk around and enjoy the sunshine (maybe not right now but by the end of Sept. it should be wonderful) away from all the craziness on the Strip.


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 23, 2010)

Another vote here for Town Square. Lots of cute shops, eateries- mostly small chains- A Tkts booth with discount shows- that night. Deuce Bus is a good way to get there and if you have a car, parking is easy and free. 
There is also a supermarket there if you are in a timeshare and need groceries. Possibly the best one if you are staying on the strip and don't want to 'cab or drive.

Jim Ricks


----------



## Karen G (Aug 23, 2010)

Passepartout said:


> There is also a supermarket there (iirc) if you are in a timeshare and need groceries.


Yes, it's a Whole Foods market.


----------



## Fern Modena (Aug 23, 2010)

The coffee shop at Harrah's has good food at a fairly reasonable price.  I especially like the blackened prime rib sandwich.

If you like " fresh mex"  type food and don't mind walking a line, there is a Chipolte Grill just North (towards town) of Harrah's.  They have burritos, soft tacos, burrito bowls (no tortilla) and salads.  Nothing there is from a freezer and their food is delicious.  If you don't like hot, choose the carnitas (pork).

Viva McDonalds is a funky McDonalds down between Circus Circus and Slots of Fun.  It is different from any other Mickey D's, and well worth the trip.

Peppermill, a short bus ride north of The Strip is a coffee shop that is not to be missed.  Penn Gillette is a regular there.

If you are going downtown one night to see the Fremont Street Experience, there is now a DuPar's Coffee Shop in the Golden Nugget (I think that is where it is).  It is an old-time coffee shop from LA, " retro" style.

If you will have a car, the whole game plan changes, so let us know.

Fern


----------



## Glynda (Aug 23, 2010)

*Thanks*

Thanks everyone.  I have read of the Harrah's 24 hour buffet card.  And of the buffets at Bellagio and Wynn's. While we'll probably try one buffet, we're not much on buffet eating mainly because my SIL only eats one small meal a day and I don't eat much at one time though I do eat often!  

We love sushi, a good rib eye steak, prime rib, seafood, Italian and mild Tex Mex.

I'd like to make reservations for one really special meal but am confused as to which to choose.  I've been reading review after review.

Not planning to rent a car, and yes, we will need to find a grocery store, one other than Whole Foods as they don't carry Diet Coke, my addiction!


----------



## pkyorkbeach (Aug 23, 2010)

Wish I had been a member of TUG in April when I went to Vegas.  Great food suggestions here.

We stayed at the Orleans-super hotel.  Ate at TGIF-excellent steak dinner and ate at the Orleans upstairs where they had the Best prime rib and steak dinners

ENJOY Vegas


----------



## ricoba (Aug 23, 2010)

pkyorkbeach said:


> Wish I had been a member of TUG in April when I went to Vegas.  Great food suggestions here.
> 
> We stayed at the Orleans-super hotel.  Ate at TGIF-excellent steak dinner and ate at the Orleans upstairs where they had the Best prime rib and steak dinners
> 
> ENJOY Vegas




Glad you enjoyed the Orleans.  I just came back from 7 days there, some of which was comped.  Only complaint, had to pay for wi-fi.  But I enjoy the hotel quite a bit, it's a laid back locals atmosphere, that's close to the Strip for those who want to go there (not me).  

Did you try Big Al's, it's quite good for New Orleans style seafood.

I was going to try out the Prime Rib Loft, but never made it.  I have heard good things about it though.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 23, 2010)

I would suggest the buffet at The M resort, which is probably 8 miles south of Flamingo on the strip.  It is best to take Highway 15 south to the exit.  It is a newer resort and the buffet is amazing.  It costs about $26 but is worth it at least once.  It includes wine and the food, including dessert is outstanding.

Another restaurant we like is McCormick & Schmicks, which is east of the strip, but not too far away.  Seafood, steaks, chicken.  For the budget conscious, the Happy Hour menu is very good.  We like the hamburger (large) for $2.95, but you have to buy a beverage- wine, beer, soda, doesn't matter.


----------



## Karen G (Aug 23, 2010)

Glynda said:


> we will need to find a grocery store, one other than Whole Foods as they don't carry Diet Coke, my addiction!


Once you get to the resort, you might consider ordering groceries online and having them delivered to your unit. Here's info about Von's delivery service. (They are the same as Safeway.)

Others have mentioned getting groceries delivered to a timeshare, but I've never personally tried it.  I wouldn't want to waste several hours waiting at the timeshare for the delivery to arrive, but I'm wondering if the people at the front desk would accept the delivery and take it to your unit. It might be something to check into. Otherwise you could just take a cab to the nearest grocery store.


----------



## shagnut (Aug 26, 2010)

Glynda, haven't seen ya lately!! I love Ellis Island but knowing you , you will hate it.  Their prices of the prime rib and steak are great, I love the food, but it is not very classy. If you didn't like Branson I just don't thnk you will like this.

There is a great Italian Restaurant behind the ts you are staying at, (forgot the name) but has been there forever. (Old Las Vegas) 

There is a Cheese Cake Factory in Caesars that is great. Also the Lux at the Venetian has similar food , the cheese cake comes from across the street. 

Hope all is well. Let's get together for lunch soon!!  Shaggy


----------



## BevL (Aug 26, 2010)

Thanks, Leslie for the heads up about the Cheesecake Factory.  I love the place and we have to drive to Seattle to get our fix from north of the 49th.

We'll be there next May and that will DEFINITELY be on the list.


----------



## Glynda (Aug 26, 2010)

*Hey*



shagnut said:


> Glynda, haven't seen ya lately!! I love Ellis Island but knowing you , you will hate it.  Their prices of the prime rib and steak are great, I love the food, but it is not very classy. If you didn't like Branson I just don't thnk you will like this.
> 
> There is a great Italian Restaurant behind the ts you are staying at, (forgot the name) but has been there forever. (Old Las Vegas)
> 
> ...



Hey Shaggy!  I think about getting together for lunch everytime I come back to WS. I have a lot to tell you!  I've not been here much this summer and am leaving today for Charleston. What is Ellis Island?  We pretty much need to stick to restaurants in walking, monorail or bus distance.  I doubt we'll be going too far afield.  We're going to three shows so have to eat close to them on those nights.


----------



## chalee94 (Aug 26, 2010)

Glynda said:


> What is Ellis Island?



a no-frills casino connected to a super 8 motel with inexpensive dining options:

http://www.ellisislandcasino.com/


----------



## Karen G (Aug 26, 2010)

mjm1 said:


> I would suggest the buffet at The M resort, which is probably 8 miles south of Flamingo on the strip.  It is best to take Highway 15 south to the exit.  It is a newer resort and the buffet is amazing.  It costs about $26 but is worth it at least once.  It includes wine and the food, including dessert is outstanding.


 The lunch price is just $14.95 and there is also complementary beer & wine as well as cappucinno. The exit at I-15 is St. Rose Parkway. You'll see the resort before you get there--it's a big black building with a big "M" on it.  On Friday evening and all day Sat. & Sun. it's  seafood (although there are some other meat choices for non-seafood diners) and the price is $29.95.


----------



## bevans (Aug 26, 2010)

Glynda, we are staying at the Flamingo September 4-13 and will be driving in as we live in California. If you are there during this time let me know and I will take you to a local store to stock up. We always hit Costco for the bulk of needs and the local grocery stores nearby to fill in. We eat in mostly as the restaurant food tastes all the same in a short period of time. The Flamingo has nice kitchens and grills down by the pool which we use liberally. What size unit are you staying in? Curt


----------



## Glynda (Aug 26, 2010)

bevans said:


> Glynda, we are staying at the Flamingo September 4-13 and will be driving in as we live in California. If you are there during this time let me know and I will take you to a local store to stock up. We always hit Costco for the bulk of needs and the local grocery stores nearby to fill in. We eat in mostly as the restaurant food tastes all the same in a short period of time. The Flamingo has nice kitchens and grills down by the pool which we use liberally. What size unit are you staying in? Curt



Oh rats!  We're there Sept 18-25!  Thank you so much for the offer, that would have been nice!  We're in a two bedroom.  Is there any area we ought ask for particularly?


----------



## bevans (Aug 26, 2010)

Yes, the top two floors are smoking so we always try for the next floor down (non smokers) and towards the center left. All the rooms face the pool area and the Flamingo hotel but the upper rooms also give you a view of the Bellagio fountains, Paris and the strip. Curt


----------



## Glynda (Aug 27, 2010)

*Location*

Do you request this upon check-in or in advance?


----------



## bevans (Aug 27, 2010)

We call the day before we arrive and they put a note on your reservation showing a request. Curt


----------



## TomR (Aug 27, 2010)

bevans said:


> Yes, the top two floors are smoking so we always try for the next floor down (non smokers) and towards the center left. All the rooms face the pool area and the Flamingo hotel but the upper rooms also give you a view of the Bellagio fountains, Paris and the strip. Curt



Curt:  Thanks for that information.  We have a 2 bedroom with an arrival date of September 25.  I'll be sure to call a day ahead and request a top floor non-smoking, and hope for the best.  Two of our nights will be spent in Utah visiting Zion and Bryce Canyon National Parks, but a view of the strip would be nice while we are in Vegas.
Tom


----------

